# Melatonin



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Anyone tried it? I sometimes take a few tablets to go to sleep. Today I was super depressed and just wanted to not be awake so I could forget about everything so I took like 15. Afterwards I felt pretty good. Not really tired more of just high and it's like I forgot about all my problems.


----------



## sk00ts99 (May 29, 2008)

you know that stuff is made for the cerebrum of cows right?


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

Kenny,

I am not an expert on medication, but what i the recommended dosage?


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

Antisocial is taking it. he takes 14,590,928 pills at a time.
WHF Kenny 15 pills. Don't you get scared?
This is going to eat into your surfing time.
Also, see my facebook page for the place where I surf.
Only small waves and kiddy surfing that day.
Look for "best day yet"
I suppose this should have been a PM.
Too late.


----------



## sk00ts99 (May 29, 2008)

The reccomended dose is 2 capsules about an hour before bedtime Robsy, you need to make sure it is dark when you take it. Melatonin and Seratonin work off of light, if you take it while the sun is still out, it can have negative effects on your sleep pattern.


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

Thanks Skoots 

KENNY WTF ARE YOU DOING TAKING 15? x


----------



## AntiSocial (Jul 12, 2008)

Mark said:


> Antisocial is taking it. he takes 14,590,928 pills at a time.
> WHF Kenny 15 pills. Don't you get scared?
> This is going to eat into your surfing time.
> Also, see my facebook page for the place where I surf.
> ...


lol yeah i tottally do but its still not enough, maybe i sould go to an even 15,000,000?


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

> lol yeah i tottally do but its still not enough, maybe i sould go to an even 15,000,000?


LOL


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2008)

delete


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

How many ?g microgram (mcg) is there in your pills? Use them on a day is not a good id.


----------

